
Fortnite’s success led to months of intense crunch at Epic Games - minimaxir
https://www.polygon.com/2019/4/23/18507750/fortnite-work-crunch-epic-games
======
infomofo
> “One senior guy would say, ‘Just get more bodies.’ That’s what the
> contractors were called: bodies.

> Epic rapidly hired new staff to handle the deluge, but that the problem
> couldn’t simply be solved immediately with more employees. “It happened so
> quick. Literally one day, we were a small amount of people. The next day it
> was just, ‘Hey, by the way, now you have 50 more people on this shift who
> have absolutely no training.’

It's amazing to me all these years later how true the lessons of "The Mythical
Man Month" were. At the time reading the book in my Freshman Comp Sci course
the book seemed so abstract. If anything though, it should be required reading
for management, instead of developers.

